# cake troubles



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

How do you keep the layers from falling apart on a layer cake?

I have a coconut cake that everyone raves about. Yellow cake, with 7 min frosting and coconut. That's it. 

My issue is, when you cut it, the layers want to fall apart. The cake is moist, so i don't think it is that. I use the 7 min frosting between the layers.

Is that my problem? Should i use a thicker icing, like cream cheese between the layers?


----------



## jen8753 (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm no cake expert...but I say if the cake is raved about just the way it is, I wouldn't worry too much about the layers falling apart. My grandmother makes a coconut cake that sounds just like yours and it is, by far, the most requested dish at family gatherings. I'd much rather have a yummy cake that was moist and fell apart than a pretty one that tasted like drywall. Just my two cents. 
Maybe you could try adding supports (straws or thin dowels cut to match the height of the cake before frosting). Just remove the supports after it is plated?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

You might consider making it a single layer sheet cake with the frosting just on top. Is it a cake that's supposed to be cooled or chilled? Sometimes a temperature change will make the layers fall apart. The taste is the most important though, so I wouldn't do anything to change that.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Do you mean the two layers slide apart when the slice is plated?

If so, and if it bothers you, I'd use a stickier frosting or filing in between the layers.

It also makes a difference if you serve with a real cake server, because it supports the piece of cake better. Also, you need to support the top as you tip the slice onto its side on the plate.

I like to use things like whipped cream, custard, or fruit jam between layers and often the layers will slide apart. Nobody cares. If I use butter cream, the layers stay together.

One last possibility. Maybe you are making the frosting layer too thick between the layers.


----------



## laurafergie (May 5, 2010)

Possibly you are cutting the layers before the cake is completely cool. Wrapping the layers and refrigerating before splitting will help even more.

ETA you could also buy a few more cake pans and bake four layers at a time and not have to split. I do that with German Chocolate.


----------



## thebaker (Dec 2, 2009)

Sounds like the cake isn't cooled enough before cutting. Let the cake sit an cool then cut it. I've got a 4 layer cake recipe an I've got to put it in the refrigerator too cool over night before cutting if it's not totally cooled it will fall apart. 

Good Luck on your cake.


----------

